# joint support supps



## bvs (Jun 21, 2014)

what is your guys prefered supp to use for joint support?
ive used animal flex, orange triad, glucosamine etc
im looking at trying some usplabs super cissus and Beverly Joint Care but not sure just yet.


----------



## Megatron28 (Jun 21, 2014)

I really like what Deca does for my joints.  Even 200mg of Deca to go with my TRT is nice.


----------



## bvs (Jun 21, 2014)

im not on the dark side just yet


----------



## j2048b (Jun 21, 2014)

Deca, cissus, injecting kitten furrrrr.... Alfutops.... If u can get some


----------



## j2048b (Jun 21, 2014)

Megatron28 said:


> I really like what Deca does for my joints.  Even 200mg of Deca to go with my TRT is nice.



Can u even get this from a clinic still? Mine said no we aint doing that any longer fda said bad bad!


----------



## Megatron28 (Jun 21, 2014)

J20 said:


> Can u even get this from a clinic still? Mine said no we aint doing that any longer fda said bad bad!



I don't know many guys getting it prescribed to them.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 21, 2014)

Megatron28 said:


> I don't know many guys getting it prescribed to them.



Ok cool thanks man!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 21, 2014)

I like Cissus, works well for me knees. Used to ache for days when I'd squat, now its greatly reduced.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 21, 2014)

Super cissus did wonders for my shoulder.


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 22, 2014)

I've tried most all types of supps marketed for the joints.
None of that shit ever worked for me.
I've yet to try deca.
Ymmv


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 22, 2014)

SuperBane said:


> I've tried most all types of supps marketed for the joints.
> None of that shit ever worked for me.
> I've yet to try deca.
> Ymmv



I'm with Bane, I've tried all the joint supps and none of them did shit for me. Then I tried 150 mg/wk of Deca and my joints were slippery and lubed like a soapy pair of knockers. Heaven.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm a huge fan of Super Cissus. I may not take it every day, but if I start getting sore achy joints, a day or two of taking it makes it all good. I've heard some swear by Glucosimine Chondroitin and I've actually tried it. I gave it the 6 months people will say to stay on it "give it time" it'll work. It did nothing for me. I guess it works for some and not for others.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 22, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> I like Cissus, works well for me knees. Used to ache for days when I'd squat, now its greatly reduced.



Savage, how long did it take for you to notice Cissus working for you? I used it for 2 months and felt no change.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jun 22, 2014)

I've used cissus multiple times.  Takes about a week to start working.  For aches, arthritis etc. it can help substantially.  For moderate to severe injuries such as a meniscal tear, AC joint osteolysis it probably won't work.  I have tried it with these 2 injuries and received no improvement.  Eventually had meniscectomy and will end up having shoulder surgery at some point in the future.  Not a miracle supplement but worth trying.


----------



## pilgrim (Jun 23, 2014)

Pure chiropractic  wrote a pice on it and says joint sups probably don't help but won't hurt either


----------



## Kohler (Jun 27, 2014)

Orange Triad Multivitamin also has joint support. Its a great product. I use it every day at half the recommended dose.


----------



## T_smith (Jun 27, 2014)

I've tried lots and had little success with most of them. Super cissus worked somewhat for me, probably better then everything else I've tried. I haven't ran deca yet but from what I hear it's awesome for your joints. Definitely considering running a small dosage next cycle to see how good it helps my joints


----------



## JackC4 (Jun 28, 2014)

Most seem to work for a little while, osteo bi flex seems to help me in small stints nothing more.

If deca didn't make my dick die I wouldn't def use it more


----------



## Big Worm (Jun 28, 2014)

250mg week deca or super cissus. I usually think most supps are horse shit but I gave cissus a shot anyway. It worked really well for me.


----------



## babyhulk (Jul 7, 2014)

Never really had a preferred joint supplement. Most of the mainstream joint supplements have poor studies backing up their claims. Cissus Quadrangularis may have some promise in its use for joint pain, but nothing particularly substantial as of yet. Glucosamine & Chondroitin appear to show minor benefits in preventing further decline of joint health. However, the magnitude appears to be insignificant. Rose Hip is another that may show promise, although it doesn't appear to be dramatically effective. Boswellia Serrata isn't so mainstream, but it does appear to be the most effective in reducing joint pain and other related symptoms. Nonetheless, more studies need to be done (as always), and there doesn't appear to be a lot of anecdotal evidence either.

On another note, I usually try to baby my joints and work around anything that causes pain. Likewise, with injuries, I just try to manage the best I can and adjust accordingly in the gym. Honestly, I feel like blood flow in the joint area seems to work the best. For me, this means doing a lot of warm up sets for triceps (elbows) and legs (knees). Also, as much as I love the muscualr results from leg extensions, I don't do them anymore not only because they tend to hurt more compared to other exercises, but because from what I've read it appears they cause additional stress on some of the tendons or ligaments inside the knee. Of course, if you have a serious injury causing joint pain, that's another story, and I can only relate but so much. Anyways, good luck on finding something that works for you!

-babyhulk


----------



## Azog (Jul 7, 2014)

GH & Nandrolone>all other joint supps.


----------

